# D-i-wire



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Conduit Phil said:


> http://www.lanpartynw.com/forumse/index.php?topic=12725.0
> 
> Spot the violtion :thumbsup:


WTF! I hate people...

~Matt


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

If this guy is an electrician, I WONDER WHY:hammer: HE IS UNEMPLOYED !! !!


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Conduit Phil said:


> http://www.lanpartynw.com/forumse/index.php?topic=12725.0
> 
> Spot the violtion :thumbsup:


That is not me, I don't even have a garage - BIGRED.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> That is not me, I don't even have a garage - BIGRED.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> That is not me, I don't even have a garage - BIGRED.


Yeah .... sure .... tell it to the judge. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Conduit Phil said:


> http://www.lanpartynw.com/forumse/index.php?topic=12725.0Spot the violtion :thumbsup:


There's not enough bandwidth on the innernet to list them all.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

What an AssClown! Both he and the other guy posting think that was a good job. What will he think of his job when he fries his computer equipment or gets rapped? And to think that the moron was stupid enough to post his $h!t work on a forum.


----------



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

well i dont see him being unemployed for long im gonna snatch him up before anyone else does


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

better snatch up an additional couple of million in liability insurance too


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> There's not enough bandwidth on the innernet to list them all.


I was ripping some files off a torrent site the other day, and even with my fast connection, this one file I picked said it would take 8 years and 256 days to download. I cancelled that download. :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

crazymurph said:


> And to think that the moron was stupid enough to post his $h!t work on a forum.


Well shoot. He thought he done good. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I was ripping some files off a torrent site the other day, and even with my fast connection, this one file I picked said it would take 8 years and 256 days to download. I cancelled that download. :laughing:



Did you wait a while? I see some really long download times pop up, but if I wait a minute or two, it comes down to a reasonable level.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

What in God's name is a LAN party? Is it like an old fashioned party line or something?

I feel old.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

goose134 said:


> What in God's name is a LAN party? Is it like an old fashioned party line or something?
> 
> I feel old.


wow.... Just wow..


~Matt


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

goose134 said:


> What in God's name is a LAN party? Is it like an old fashioned party line or something?
> 
> I feel old.


I googled LAN party, aparently it is a meeting of people that will never get laid.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I googled LAN party, aparently it is a meeting of people that will never get laid.:thumbsup:


I can see why.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I feel violated after reading that thread. That poster must have a mental disorder. You have to put a lot of effort into being that much of moron.


----------



## joebell (Sep 1, 2007)

"Here we go...
$50 in parts @ home depot."


I bet Peter D could have bought those materials for half :laughing:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

All right, all right. I googled LAN party. Couldn't they have come up with a better name for it than that? I know what a LAN is. I know what a party is. This sounds like the worst of both worlds.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

funny part is I would bet money the electrical attendant at home depot helped him pick out the parts. 

:no:


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

"I might just replace the breaker in the pannel with a 40a plug instead" :laughing:


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

goose134 said:


> What in God's name is a LAN party? Is it like an old fashioned party line or something?
> 
> I feel old.


A *LAN party* is a temporary, sometimes spontaneous, gathering of people with computers, between which they establish a local area network (LAN), primarily for the purpose of playing multiplayer computer games
_wikipedia_

Did you notice that he is the site Administrator and "LPNW God" Whatever that is?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm sure they all think of themselves quite highly. Look at all the good work they do!


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow that guy is a ****ing moron.

The strange thing is how he acts like his knowledge of electrical work is correct even though he obviously knows absolutely zero. 

Using flexible cable as permanent wiring *WRONG*
No equipment bonding conductor *WRONG*
No connector where the cable enters the box *WRONG*
Not leaving 6 inches of free conductor for wiring *WRONG*
#14 AWG wire used on a 20A T-Slot Receptacle *WRONG*
Using black conductor as the identified conductor *WRONG*
Feeding 20A T-Slot receptacles from a 30A breaker *WRONG*
Unplugging second extension breaks bonding continuity to live receptacles *WRONG*


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

joebell said:


> "Here we go...
> $50 in parts @ home depot."
> 
> 
> I bet Peter D could have bought those materials for half :laughing:


 I not betting you on that. :no:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

OMFG. Betcha he still plays D&D too.............


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

goose134 said:


> All right, all right. I googled LAN party. Couldn't they have come up with a better name for it than that? I know what a LAN is. I know what a party is. This sounds like the worst of both worlds.


In risk of any respect I may have here - They are fun if you and your friends happen to play the same multiplayer game. 

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

nick.pei said:


> Did you notice that he is the site Administrator and "LPNW God" Whatever that is?


A guess:
LPNW: Lan Party North West

~Matt


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey I once used a dryer plug to feed a 240V TV in a multi million dollar house! Plug the dryer cord into the dryer plug....which went into a fused disconnect, which went to an SO cord. It was a temporary thing for MTV, they had to have this MONSTER $10,000 TV in some shot they were filming..


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> In risk of any respect I may have here - They are fun if you and your friends happen to play the same multiplayer game.
> 
> ~Matt


No respect lost here. I've seen your music gear and stand in envious awe.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I still can't get over how ridiculous that post is. 
Bump.


----------

